# how-to help needed: PVC body for zombie



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

is there any how to for pvc pipe figure im looking on making a full zombie this time


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd definitely recommend checking out hauntproject.com: http://hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Dummies is the link to the "dummy" body form category.

There are a few threads on here that might help also: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/request-tuturials-go-here/91657-any-how-tos-making-pvc-body.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/81502-need-help-please-pvc-body-frame.html


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw a post in the merchants section yesterday, but couldn't find them today. Here is a link to their full body PVC kit. There is a link to a do it yourself instructional PDF midway down the page.

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=38&product_id=61

I read that they will be posting a coupon code soon...but again I cannot locate the thread.

Okay here is the coupon thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/103051-spider-hill-prop-works-20-off-promo.html


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok i will thank you for the help guys really areciate it lol my spelling today sucks


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a video of how my body forms are made. This is from 2008, and the bodies are still solid.
http://youtu.be/Uo2aa7W0lLo


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is my link I posted in this same forum
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/111244-life-size-prop-pvc-frame.html


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy the "spider joints" at hardware stores or anywhere other than Spider Hill? $3.50/each is kinda pricey. Any other articulation techniques out there?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Bump In The Night said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the "spider joints" at hardware stores or anywhere other than Spider Hill? $3.50/each is kinda pricey. Any other articulation techniques out there?


No, he made them because some of us haunters were whining that they weren't created yet for us home haunters to buy. They are worth it along with the Universal Mounting Bases. The owner is a member here, Diabolik


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Bump In The Night said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the "spider joints" at hardware stores or anywhere other than Spider Hill? $3.50/each is kinda pricey. Any other articulation techniques out there?


If you can't afford to get the Spider Joint then make your own. PVC can be flatten if heated and you can do that a couple ways...boiling water or open flame. The open flame is quicker but PVC gives off a fume when heated by fire. I use a propane stove to heat it outside. Or you can let the PVC sit in boiling water for minute or so.

Either which way you choose after the PVC gets soft enough you lay it on a flat service and hit the end with a hammer to flatten it out then dip in cold water to set it . Do that to two pieces and drill a hole through both and use a bolt and nut to tighten. You can adjust by loosing the nut and move the joint till you get the look you want and tighten it in place.

You can do that with any size PVC and you're not limited to the one size the Spider Joint comes in....or the price. While it might not be as good as the Spider Joints it is cheaper and will work. If you need pictures let me know and I will make a few joints with in the next few days.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a great idea Max! I wanted to make 4-6 new pvc bodies this year and when I saw the articulation of the spider joints, I thought it was awesome! Maybe I'll buy enough spider joints to make one and then try the flattened pvc technique for another and see which I like better.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

You can also go out and use the end caps for a fence. Simply mount one on each piece of PVC then use a bolt and washer to secure. I buy the caps at Home depot.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Bump In The Night said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the "spider joints" at hardware stores or anywhere other than Spider Hill? $3.50/each is kinda pricey. Any other articulation techniques out there?


I just visited their site and they're $2.89 now, which is about $2.75 cheaper than anyone else on the net (I don't think he invented them. He just saw an application for them that they weren't designed for and started selling them)


----------

